# Roping Saddles



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking at getting and an around ranch/roping saddle and have come across 3 that I like and should fit my horses...does anyone have any experience with these?

the first is an older Hereford roping, the second is a sante fe roping and the third is a simco roping. Any reviews? Pros/cons


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

The older Herefords are generally good saddles.

Sante Fe, is it the one made by Silver Royal, Billy Cook or the ones on Ebay ?

Simco, they have made good ones and mid-range ones, so need model number.

Without knowing more details, the averages from Best To Worst

Hereford
Billy Cook or older Simco
Newer Simco
Not worth rating, Ebay Generic Sante Fe and Silver Royal Sante Fe :wink:

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an older Simco roper and it was made when hides were thicker. It is one tough saddle. Rawhide stretched over wooden tree, genuine fleece lining the skirts. Altho I never roped with it, it was always my go to saddle if not riding bareback.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Older Simco, one tough saddle. All top of the line leather, fleece and hardware. Alost all rough-out.


----------

